# How do you do this?



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Wish I had a picture of this. 

I'm hanging a couple boards in a room with a radius that transitions the ceiling down onto the wall. All well and good. It's plaster and it's staying. My job is to hang the boards on the adjacent wall and tape the new rock to the old plaster.
What kind of tape or bead can I use to transition that at the radius? Paper tape won't work obviously.
What do you guys use for that?

Hope I explained that well enough.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Straight Flex brand---- Arch Flex product.

https://store.straitflex.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=3

Tom


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice, thanks!

That looks like what I was picturing.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Seems like FibaFuse would work in that situation as well. It sticks to drywall and it sticks to plaster...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lugnut1968 said:


> Seems like FibaFuse would work in that situation as well. It sticks to drywall and it sticks to plaster...



He is trying to bend an arc


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

m1911 said:


> He is trying to bend an arc


OHhhhh... duhhhh... bed time I guess. When I read it the first time I got the impression it was a wall adjacent to the arch... Yeah, scratch the FibaFuse and go with the stuff mentioned above.. 

*grabs the dunce hat and heads to the corner*


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

So, it sounds like you are asking about the corner??? Drywall suppliers carry large selections of bead for that situation. 

Good luck.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, the arched corner is what I was concerned about. Somehow I've never run into this before, which almost seems impossible, yet here we are.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

Any drwall supply house will have the flex your after


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

It's been ago long since I've been to one. I hope they'll have me back.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

The Arch Flex was perfect.

Thanks for the recommendation.


/Thread


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Years ago i use to cut my own notches in one side of the tape for outside arches. Inside i would use short pieces overlapping one another running a banjo


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

im not a taper, but ive framed and boarded these before. ive always used flex bead. 
my taper prefills with hot mud then mesh tape and coat as desired.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

The arch flex was great because the stiffness of it let you make your own line really well. The plaster had some funk in it that I was able to wiggle out.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

This is how we did It before the fancy stuff came along.


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

Lugnut1968 said:


> ....*grabs the dunce hat and heads to the corner*


 ... or as my parents told me many times, "go sit in the corner, keep your mouth shut and try not to embarrass the family!"


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

blacktop said:


> This is how we did It before the fancy stuff came along.


I just did that not too long ago, didn't feel like leaving the job to get anything else.


----------

